# Clothes for skinny chaps



## GlamorganGuy (29 Jul 2021)

Can anyone recommend some good clothing brands for us skinny fellas?

I'm 5ft 10ins and 63kg and I find even "Small" size tops, while OK on the shoulders, tend to flap around my stomach with too-generous amounts of cloth. Where "XS" is available, that sometimes does the trick, but these are hard to find. 

I'm looking particularly for T-shirts/ polo shirts/ long sleeve shirts. Anyone with build like mine had any luck with high street brands?


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jul 2021)

I am just shy of shy of six foot and similar weight. Never done high street fashion stuff but quality jeans, lumberjack shirts, army surplus and alternative clothing stores have never proved a problem. Luckily I have never had to wear a suit, shirt or tie though.


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Jul 2021)

What about looking for muscle fit, or skinny fit clothing? They tend to me a size down so a small is closer to a XS?


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Jul 2021)

Hollister is good, nice quality and not oversize. They do different fits too, skinny, super skinny, extreme skinny, muscle fit etc. I always buy from their sale section (tight git from Yorkshire)
https://www.hollisterco.com/shop/uk/guys-special-offers?icmp=ICT:BTS21:M-H:SP:H:SPO-H:P:SS:JulyWk4


----------



## MichaelW2 (29 Jul 2021)

With T shirts I check the shape of the torso section. Most are square below the armpits. Some are wider than they are long. A few brands are longer than they are wide and fewer reman so after washing. 
Fatface brand organic cotton T shirts are incongrously slim fit and dont shrink. The best on the high street.

Lewin shirts come in slim fit. The problem with slim shirts is the shoulder to belly proportions. Shoulders and armpits can be too tight. Tight armpits seem to be a fashion in most leisure jackets and waterproofs.
Gap vintage slim trousers are a good fit. The non vintage has a stupid low cut back.

I don't know about Hollister, Im not good looking enough to be allowed in.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jul 2021)

I'm 6 foot and around 11 stone/69.85 Kilogramms,so i'm qualified to comment and give advice on this subject. OP,have you seen my 'influencer thread'?🧐
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/s...-out-from-the-riff-raff-help-me-decide.273614/


----------



## GlamorganGuy (29 Jul 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> With T shirts I check the shape of the torso section. Most are square below the armpits. Some are wider than they are long. A few brands are longer than they are wide and fewer reman so after washing.
> Fatface brand organic cotton T shirts are incongrously slim fit and dont shrink. The best on the high street.
> 
> Lewin shirts come in slim fit. The problem with slim shirts is the shoulder to belly proportions. Shoulders and armpits can be too tight. Tight armpits seem to be a fashion in most leisure jackets and waterproofs.
> ...


Thanks so much for this, excellent advice I couldn't have found anywhere else. Dunno about good looking but I'm too poor for Hollister - there's always ebay though, so I will get scouring for these and for Fatface organic T shirts. Ordinary Gap XS T shirts hit the spot for me but it's good to vary my wardrobe a bit.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (29 Jul 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Hollister is good, nice quality and not oversize. They do different fits too, skinny, super skinny, extreme skinny, muscle fit etc. I always buy from their sale section (tight git from Yorkshire)
> https://www.hollisterco.com/shop/uk/guys-special-offers?icmp=ICT:BTS21:M-H:SP:H:SPO-H:P:SS:JulyWk4


Awesome advice. Only been in Hollister when dragged in by teenage daughter, didn't think it'd have anything for me. I'm skint and hate shopping but will search around on Ebay. Cheers mate!


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Jul 2021)

Primark slim fit suits me for basics as a lanky guy. Skinny fit is too young looking for me at 50. I stopped wearing that sort of thing in the early eighties.


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2021)

I was going to mention our Beau Brummel,Accy as a personal shopper,but he got in first.Got to say I do like his taste in clothing,being the old fart I am.


----------



## stephec (1 Aug 2021)

Superdry are and athletic fit, I need XL from them for the upper body, but then the arms are too long.


----------



## RoadRider400 (2 Aug 2021)

stephec said:


> Superdry are and athletic fit, I need XL from them for the upper body, but then the arms are too long.



Why do you buy that brand then?


----------



## stephec (3 Aug 2021)

RoadRider400 said:


> Why do you buy that brand then?


I don't, because they don't fit me.


----------

